# Triple Spider Idea used to align barrels for chamber reaming



## GummyMonster (Aug 9, 2021)

Good day,
I've been wanting to post this for some time, but the website was being very buggy for me. A big thanks to Janger and the other fellows that sorted out the issues.
 Ok, in the "Dirt Cheap Automatic Tailstock Feed for Your Metal Lathe" thread, Susquatch and RobinHood are discussing double and triple spiders for aligning rifle barrels for boring. I attached a screenshot of one , which I really like the concept of using the chuck bore behind the jaws for stability. I would be using a sleeve behind the jaws and not a solid stub.
My question.
Could this concept be used on a lathe to make it easier to perfectly align the barrel with a chamber reamer. I'm extremely new to all this, but to my thinking, this spider would allow you to adjust for any runout present. You'd have one at the rear of the chuck bore as well. I have a W210 style lathe with a 1 1/2" bore, and I'm really hoping to progress to chambering barrels with it.
Any input is appreciated.
Thanks,
Ken


----------



## GummyMonster (Aug 13, 2021)

I see a lot of people have read this, but zero replies.
Is it a silly question? Or am I not describing it properly.
Ken


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Aug 13, 2021)

I use the 4 jaw and a spider on the outboard end of the lathe bore. not sure the spider in place of the 4 jaw would provide better adjustment. Just my opinion, worth what i got paid for it.


----------



## RobinHood (Aug 13, 2021)

GummyMonster said:


> Is it a silly question? Or am I not describing it properly.



Not a silly question at all. I know exactly what you are asking/trying to do. I am sure there are others as well.

Perhaps an Admin can chime in, but I believe that we are not really supposed to discuss firearms or their components here. Can get folks into trouble.

Might be best to contact an Admin via private message for advice on how you could ask for help on here to solve your challenge.


----------



## YYCHM (Aug 13, 2021)

I echo @RobinHood 's comment.  For some reason firearms related discussions are not welcome on this forum.  Why I don't know, but I speak from experience they aren't.

Have you checked out the gunsmithing sub-forum on CanadianGunNutz?  Lot's of really talented folks/machinists post there.

Craig


----------



## DPittman (Aug 13, 2021)

Oh well the question did bring up something I didn't realize...that firearm related subjects/machining was not welcome here.  Now I know.


----------



## YYCHM (Aug 13, 2021)

DPittman said:


> Oh well the question did bring up something I didn't realize...that firearm related subjects/machining was not welcome here.  Now I know.



I think the issue really stems from the fact that firearms discussions usually spawn political comments/discussions and it's the political aspect that folks take issue with.

Of interest is that CGN appears to have the opposite situation.  The other day I was looking through the gunsmithing sub-forum and came across a plasma cutter post.  There were numerous helpful replies and then one that was basically "What H is this discussion doing on a gunsmithing forum".


----------



## DPittman (Aug 13, 2021)

YYCHM said:


> I think the issue really stems from the fact that firearms discussions usually spawn political comments/discussions and it's the political aspect that folks take issue with.
> 
> Of interest is that CGN appears to have the opposite situation.  The other day I was looking through the gunsmithing sub-forum and came across a plasma cutter post.  There were numerous helpful replies and then one that was basically "What H is this discussion doing on a gunsmithing forum".


Ya I like to avoid politics myself like the plague.  I guess we need rules to keep people from crossing the line.


----------



## DPittman (Aug 13, 2021)

Although if politics is the topic to be avoided it seems a round about way to avoid it by banning firearm discussions.  Heck, covid, country of origin of machinery,  school education, energy choices, etc all can lead to political banter.


----------



## GummyMonster (Aug 14, 2021)

Thank you guys for explaining. I had no idea.
I'll repost this question a different way.

 I'll have to try the CGN machinist sub forum.
I've belonged to the site for years, but I mostly stopped going there as a lot of people on there are kind of elitist thinking. They often don't play nice with low posting members asking questions.
Hopefully the machinist section is different.
Ken


----------



## DPittman (Aug 14, 2021)

GummyMonster said:


> I've belonged to the site for years, but I mostly stopped going there as a lot of people on there are kind of elitist thinking. They often don't play nice with low posting members asking questions.


Yes unfortunately some forums seem to get that way. One of the reasons I like this forum so much is because of the diversity of topics and skill levels and that elitist attitude and snarkiness is not common (but there has been occasions).


----------



## cuslog (Aug 14, 2021)

Personally, I'd like to see a Gunsmithing section here, maybe with the caveat of "keep it within bounds of what's legal and no squabbling over politics".
I've known several very fine people that were both first rate machinists and very skilled gunsmiths.


----------

